# Chubbs The Beast



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi everyone this is my Male Extreme giant tegu Chubbs he is currently 14 months old and around 3 feet long and about 7 pounds lol (Hence the name Chubbs) I bought him from anthony he was awesome to work with and also sells leopard geckos his forum name is leosbybam. I hope you all like him I LOVE HIM HEHE


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Someone please inform this kid how improper his setup is. This fish aquarium and substrate and depth of substrate is NOT anywhere near healthy or sufficient for a tegu that is "around 3ft long". I said I wouldn't post here, but someone - please sugar coat the obvious for bfb345.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> Someone please inform this kid how improper his setup is. This fish aquarium and substrate and depth of substrate is NOT anywhere near healthy or sufficient for a tegu that is "around 3ft long". I said I wouldn't post here, but someone - please sugar coat the obvious for bfb345.



THIS IS HIS OVERNIGHT CAGE UNTIL I GET HIS OTHER ONE TOMORROW I BROUGHT HIM HOME A FEW HOURS AGO SUGAR COAT THAT AND DONT BE DISSING ME ON MY THREAD ASK QUESTIONS FIRST I KNOW ITS WAY TO SMALL IM NOT AN IDIOT


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Caps? I'd like to see pics of your new enclosure tomorrow. Do you plan on using the same substrate in that enclosure too? If so, I wouldn't recommend it. Should have had that enclosure ready - just being straight with you. What are the dimensions of the new cage and what is it made of? You want questions, I'm asking them.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> Caps? I'd like to see pics of your new enclosure tomorrow. Do you plan on using the same substrate in that enclosure too? If so, I wouldn't recommend it. Should have had that enclosure ready - just being straight with you. What are the dimensions of the new cage and what is it made of? You want questions, I'm asking them.



I plan on using cypress mulch about 8 inches deep and yeah i probably could of had the enclosure but the guy could only meet tomorrow not today and i was already jam packed today and the new cage is 5 feet by 3 feet by 2 feet and before you go crazy it goes into my closet where he has a 9 by 5 free roam pen and the cage is made of melamine and sorry about the caps lock was kinda pissed


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

9x5 will suffice. Will he have access to that at all times or only when you're around? If he only has access to that when you are around, about how many hours out of the day will he be able to go into the larger space?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> 9x5 will suffice. Will he have access to that at all times or only when you're around? If he only has access to that when you are around, about how many hours out of the day will he be able to go into the larger space?



He will be able to go in to the 9*5 whenever he pleases except for at night ill put him in the inside part then let him out in the morning to eat and soak up some rays


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

I will post some how do i post onto the actual post reply like where i am writing this do i upload to photobucket


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Mine has a 4*2*2 but that is just his overnight sleeping area then he goes into a pen that is attached that is about 7 feet long by 4 feet wide and 3 and a half feet high



Is this correct or the size you state in this thread?? I got this quote in the thread about someone asking about cage sizes for their Colombian.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Vigilante said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine has a 4*2*2 but that is just his overnight sleeping area then he goes into a pen that is attached that is about 7 feet long by 4 feet wide and 3 and a half feet high
> ...



it is the bigger measurement in the thread i remeasured sorry the cage i was buying fell through so now im getting the 5 foot one tomorrow and i moved some stuff in my closet which is where the pen is and it made more room


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Just a general info post that's pretty relevant to the topic at hand. Tegus need high humidity. High humidity will not realistically be provided in a closet that isn't sealed and wasn't built to withstand high humidity and moisture. I would build him a much larger cage, at least 6x3x3 but hopefully closer to 8 feet long, ASAP as he is already 3 feet long and needs a bigger cage than 5x3x2. They also enjoy burrowing. Are you going to be able to put a large amount of moist substrate in your closet?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Just a general info post that's pretty relevant to the topic at hand. Tegus need high humidity. High humidity will not realistically be provided in a closet that isn't sealed and wasn't built to withstand high humidity and moisture. I would build him a much larger cage, at least 6x3x3 but hopefully closer to 8 feet long, ASAP as he is already 3 feet long and needs a bigger cage than 5x3x2. They also enjoy burrowing. Are you going to be able to put a large amount of moist substrate in your closet?



yes there is a cement floor and the humidity will be in the cage i have thought this through and if he has a large pen he will not need a larger cage as he will have access to it all day


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you have any basking spots in the room for him? Is the room completely sealed off? I guess if this is the option you want to take I can't stop you. Can't wait for pics!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah it just has a door its fully sealed otherwise and yes there will be a basking spot that suplies uvb and heat and in the cage he has a ceramic heat emitter i post pics of the cage when i get it tomorrow unless the weather destroys the road then we r getting it saturday which i would not like i want to get Chubbs out of that tiny cage lol he is currently burrowed in a ball of my shirts lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 21, 2013)

Brenden, I would recommend rigging up some basking spots in the pen as well - if that will work. That way he won't be confined to the small space provided in the enclosure if he wants the heat and you UVB.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 21, 2013)

What about the humidity in the "pen"?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> Brenden, I would recommend rigging up some basking spots in the pen as well - if that will work. That way he won't be confined to the small space provided in the enclosure if he wants the heat and you UVB.



There will be at least 2 i thought i posted that if not sorry and the pen is 90 % closed in so i think humidity will hold well in there



bfb345 said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > Brenden, I would recommend rigging up some basking spots in the pen as well - if that will work. That way he won't be confined to the small space provided in the enclosure if he wants the heat and you UVB.
> ...



Its kind of funny because like i said it was my closet so it has a pole over it for clothes and it will work perfect for light fixtures lol


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

BACK OFF YOU GUYS!!!

1. I don't agree with how Brenden is keeping is tegu.

2. If a new member were to come and read this, thinking this is how we treat members, I'd be rather embarrassed.

3. Brenden, cut the crap and stop antagonizing other members.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

Laural no direspect but we handled it and if you dont like how im keeping my tegu give me some suggestions on how i could fix things


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm meshing two threads in my head is all.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

laurarfl said:


> I'm meshing two threads in my head is all.



Confused :huh:


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Y'know, in all fairness, I probably didn't read the thread closely enough and was reacting to all the new posts and such. But since you asked. 

I would think a 5x3x2 is not quite the right dimensions for an adult cage for a tegu with the potential of large adult growth. If he's that long at his age, he may be quite long as an adult. My preference would be for a 8ft unless the closet is set-up for all day free roam. And I'm thinking 2ft is the height? You just have to watch that you have enough room between the substrate and the ceiling if you have a mercury vapor bulb.

Did you say you were using cypress? I'm thinking of switching to soil/peat this year. I have to see how to work that out.

Anyway, you definitely have to think about how to keep the humidity up in the closet without causing mold. Even a humid hide would work, but that's just part-time. Low humidity leads to subtle dehydration which taxes the kidneys over the long haul.

Pretty tegu. Where did he come from?

Anyways, that's my two cents 


Ummm, I started reading Buzz's "Not posting here" thread then followed the link over to this thread.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

Right now you have a 2 deep night time space right? And free roam into what? 7ft by was it 4 or 5? Shouldn't that be fine? As long as you have basking areas and uvb close enough to benefit him. What is 'norm ' for uvb 12 inches? And for humidity...keep his smaller hide area moist/humid. And get a room humidifier to maybe mount somewhere inside the closet area...or at least pointed toward it... if your closet space is not painted with mildew resistant paint that would also help so it won't get all nasty. When i rehabbed bats i had sort of an 'unorthodox ' setup. I used a clear plastic wardrobe thing...the kind with the pole you hang clothes on and it's just plastic and you zip it up. Does anyone get what i mean? Well, i cut the front and attached mesh for ventilation, rigged a regular warm mist humidifier pointed at the other mesh area where their roosting area was... sorry for rambling. But in a nutshell it worked out perfect, so what I'm saying is that there may be clever modifications to make a closet space work for a tegu.but yes you must put the time and effort to ensure your animal is happy and healthy 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Omg laura I think we may have been posting at the same time...haha. and kind of the same suggestions too 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

Are you up having coffee, too.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah he is definetly going to get a bigger cage maybe later in the year not sure yet it will probaby be like 8*4*4


and he will still have access to the pen if that works out too


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Re: RE: Chubbs The Beast*



laurarfl said:


> Are you up having coffee, too.



Why yes...yes I am.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Laura,

I initially posted in this thread with quite an aggressive tone, but I think Brenden will agree that that quickly changed to a direct, more informative and civil tone. I gave my two cents and moved on.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Morning coffee for me! Haha!


Ok closet thing Kirby (sense he lives in 2 houses) at one has his big ole cage at the other lives in the master closet because the house isn't big enough for a 8 foot cage (next week no more back and forth yay!). The closet he lives in is massive like 10x10 and I tacked down that office chair stuff, the plastic that sticks to the carpet so your chair can roll , also this closet is under the apartments swamp cooler that puts off a massive deal of humidity AND I got a big plastic tote filled it half way with cypress/Eco earth mixture with a hole cut and sanded(so not sharp) for him to go in and out off I also have a humidifier running because of that the humidity in the closet sits at about 60% but he has a humid hide to go into that its at like 95%. Even still he gets baths daily, I got lucky to have the apartment into mates house built to be fairly tegu friendly but I will say keeping such a large space warm at night isn't the easiest thing to do 


This is what I have to do not a preference because my friends are scared to feed the "meat eating lizard" so he has to travel


----------



## laurarfl (Feb 22, 2013)

No prob, I'm a day off and now I'm on my second cup of coffee, lol. It's all good. And of course you can't always pick up tone through the Internet. Sorry if I misinterpreted anything.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> Hi Laura,
> 
> I initially posted in this thread with quite an aggressive tone, but I think Brenden will agree that that quickly changed to a direct, more informative and civil tone. I gave my two cents and moved on.



Yes i agree fully


Lol i chug my coffee and its like a huge mug full too haha


----------



## jondancer (Feb 22, 2013)

Id like to see pics of this setup.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have the cage but its not set up because the only cypress mulch had to be at home depot outside and this is Michigan so it was frozen solid and is currently defrosting lol in my room but soon it will be ready then I have to buy a few pieces of wood for the closet so he cant get out then I need more cypress and then a powersun bulb then we are in business wahoo


speak of seeing pics of setups post some of your new cage with your gu I would love to see it


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you have to buy wood to keep him from escaping that closet will not hold humidity.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 22, 2013)

Brenden, as stated above - in regards to buying the wood, I would also like to add that your tegu, when large enough, will be able to push aside a piece of wood. They're pretty damn strong.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 22, 2013)

The tegu is already 3 feet so it wouldn't surprise me if it could already move the wood.


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 22, 2013)

At 3 feet guru was moving and hiding under (medium) rocks. I don't think moving a piece of wood will be too challenging. I'm sorry if I missed this in another thread but why have you decided to try this for housing a tegu over other methods? If its a money issue you can always keep an eye out on Craigslist, I see lots of killer deals in my area, lots of customs, sometimes vision cages. If you don't have the tools to build one you could post an ad yourself asking if anyone would be willing to help you. If space is an issue you could try an unserved enclosure, if built properly those things are monsters. 
Congrats on your new tegu, I hope everything works out well for you both. Keep us posted and updated with pics.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 22, 2013)

The humidity will destroy the drywall as well. I see lots of mold in the future.


----------



## frost (Feb 23, 2013)

what is an unserved enclosure?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

Sorry the closet thing isn't going to happen any way im just upgrading him to an 8 foot cage at the end of the year and the wood would have been screwed into the wall so there would have been no way for him to move it but if I would have just set one there he would have been able to throw that across the room lol ill post some pics of his cage I got yesterday just finished setting it up


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 23, 2013)

The end of the year as in almost a year from now?


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah probably around November maybe earlier depending if I find a deal anywhere and if I have any money


I may sell his current cage and then I will have more money


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 23, 2013)

So you only have a 5 foot cage? For your 3 foot tegu?


----------



## Dubya (Feb 23, 2013)

frost said:


> what is an unserved enclosure?



Yeah, what is that?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 23, 2013)

Brenden, your tegu will not thrive in a 5ft cage at all. He could be very well close to 5ft in less than a year, and it will not work - I am certain of that.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

He will have a new 8 foot cage later in the year he wont be in the 5 foot for long maybe a few months no longer


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 23, 2013)

You said by November. That's 8 months from now. Your tegu absolutely will not do well in a 5 foot cage for 8 months.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

I forgot how much money I make over the summer so he will probably have one then sometime


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 23, 2013)

Do you want help looking for something? There are members who have gotten little Buffett tables and converted those into enclosures. Im sure if you message someone letting them know a general area and what your budget is we can help find you something.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 23, 2013)

How old are you? Do you live with parents or someone who can help you out? I know even as an adult I had to buy the materials etc a bit at a time in preparation for when niles gets bigger. Plus the time it takes to plan and build. He is only 18in. And soon will be up from hibernation and going into the 6 ft cage. Hopefully someone can help you reach your goals before your baby begins to outgrow what you do have. Ask for plans and advice and I'm sure the group can come up with affordable and uncomplicated alternatives to housing that you may either be confused about or unable to afford, ok? Because we are all here to help each other so our tegus are healthy and happy. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sorry but the tegu has already outgrown the cage. I don't know if you saw Batgirl1, but he is already 3 feet long which is MUCH too large for a 5x3x2 cage.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> How old are you? Do you live with parents or someone who can help you out? I know even as an adult I had to buy the materials etc a bit at a time in preparation for when niles gets bigger. Plus the time it takes to plan and build. He is only 18in. And soon will be up from hibernation and going into the 6 ft cage. Hopefully someone can help you reach your goals before your baby begins to outgrow what you do have. Ask for plans and advice and I'm sure the group can come up with affordable and uncomplicated alternatives to housing that you may either be confused about or unable to afford, ok? Because we are all here to help each other so our tegus are healthy and happy.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


Im only 15 lol so money is the biggest factor lol since I cant get a job yet or drive and I have school all day so my whole schedule has to be around that but thanks for the support


I live in howell Michigan so If anyone around there builds cages and could give me a deal with a payment plan or something it would be much appreciated


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I apologize, I sometimes do not read the entire threads through first. I thought he was in a sleeping area at night then let roam during day. My pain often makes my brain cloudy too...but I digress. Yes at your age I understand that you are not feeling the sense of 'urgency ' to get him in a proper setup and have had ideas that seemed good. But yes if anyone could help you out ...maybe you can post a thread and state your area etc. 'Help...need cage built in (?) Area...urgent...will do payment plan ".something. or I think someone said try craigslist? I really wish you luck. I am up in n.h. and would try to help if I were closer.  do ask your parents too, maybe can loan you some that you could pay back? 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah my parents don't have any money for me either lol I have to make all money for all of my reptiles all by myself it sucks but I guess it teaches good work ethics


I think I will have the same guy who built my current cage build me a larger one for cheap depending on how this one holds up


----------



## Dubya (Feb 23, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Yeah my parents don't have any money for me either lol I have to make all money for all of my reptiles all by myself it sucks but I guess it teaches good work ethics



The kid around the corner from me started mowing lawns and doing yard work after school. He has built up so many customers that now he makes several hundred dollars a week. All tax free.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah I live in the boonies but im goin to see what jobs I can do around the block


----------



## Dubya (Feb 23, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Yeah I live in the boonies but im goin to see what jobs I can do around the block



Us old farts love to see young'uns with a good work ethic. It reminds us of us.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

yeah lol I work well but the problem is I work to fast so If I work by the hour I get paid less but people usually own up because its quality work


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 23, 2013)

I saw you posted a thread about cage wanted and payment plan! That's great! I'll pray that someone in your area can help out! 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah you and me both lol for now I think he likes his cage lol he came up to the side and licked my face it was so cute haha im just glad to have him in a bigger cage he is such an awesome gu I just want him to be happy. I made him a hide out of a plastic container and drilled a hole in it and he just digs right under it lol


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm 16 years old and I have a 8x4x4 cage. I knew all the requirements for my animal and I wouldn't have even considered getting my tegu if I couldn't properly care for him.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 23, 2013)

Tegudude88 said:


> I'm 16 years old and I have a 8x4x4 cage. I knew all the requirements for my animal and I wouldn't have even considered getting my tegu if I couldn't properly care for him.



Thank you for posting this. It's people like yourself that make me think the younger generation of reptile keepers still has hope. You sir, have my respect. Bottom line is, do not purchase an animal you cannot care for properly.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 23, 2013)

[attachment=6539]


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Are you not concerned with how you're going to feed this animal? Kirby takes about 200$+ a month to feed


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dubya what is that even a picture of? :/

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tegudude88 said:


> I'm 16 years old and I have a 8x4x4 cage. I knew all the requirements for my animal and I wouldn't have even considered getting my tegu if I couldn't properly care for him.



Yeah so being 16 you can drive and get a job I can do neither of the two the best I can do is make a few bucks around the neighbor hood I only make money during certain parts of the year like hay season when everyone is harvesting hay and then during my birthday and Christmas and every now and then doing jobs around the house


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Ohhh.now i get dubya's pic. I was reading the free range tegus thread and the lightbulb went on. :/ 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

I posted an add on hoobly and the tegu.com and here if any one knows someone that would be willing to build me a cage for cheap pm me or shoot me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

BatGirl1 said:


> Ohhh.now i get dubya's pic. I was reading the free range tegus thread and the lightbulb went on. :/
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2



Lol!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Are you laughing with me? I know you wouldn't be laughing AT me... haha. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

NO, Dubya never


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya is a bully...he picks on everybody. Oh wait... 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah ikr just never stops hehe


----------



## Tegudude88 (Feb 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Tegudude88 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 16 years old and I have a 8x4x4 cage. I knew all the requirements for my animal and I wouldn't have even considered getting my tegu if I couldn't properly care for him.
> ...



Then you should have waited until you had the means to properly care for your pet


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

I can properly care for him right now his cage is fine he has plenty of room and he will have a new cage soon


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 24, 2013)

No it's not fine. A 5 foot cage for a 3 foot lizard is not alright nor is it "plenty of room".


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah well I say it is he is fat and happy so obviously he feels it is too im going to go get exact measurments on the cage and him im not sure its five feet its almost as big as my bed which is 6 and a half so idk


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay... If it's 6 feet it could be workable but 5 is pretty small.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> I can properly care for him right now his cage is fine he has plenty of room and he will have a new cage soon



Your care is not proper, as your cramping him into something he has already grown out of. He will get a new cage soon? A few days back you had all of us under the impression that he would also have the closet as part of his enclosure, that was probably a fib just to get us, or me at least - to shut up. How many times do we have to tell you that the cramped dimensions of your enclosure are no where near appropriate? 

Post pics of the enclosure. Is he still in that fish tank with the minimal substrate shavings?



TegusRawsome80 said:


> Okay... If it's 6 feet it could be workable but 5 is pretty small.



Agreed. Post pics Brenden.


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm still curious how he plans to feed a growing tegu if his parents don't help and he has no income


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 24, 2013)

Deac77 said:


> I'm still curious how he plans to feed a growing tegu if his parents don't help and he has no income



I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## frost (Feb 24, 2013)

what kind of bulb are you using? you could try some thrift shops for wood. some of them sell old cabinets and dressers that you could use for a frame and line it with the water proof stuff(forgot what its called) most of the stuff they sell there is around $10 i made a 4 feet enclosure for a snake with an old cabinet.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 24, 2013)

That is an excellent idea frost. Also some people give things away free sometimes... i plan on (not sure when) getting a jungle carpet python and plan to use an old hutch or similar with glass doors...waterproofing and modifying for appropriate containment.  also...as for feeding... when i am preparing meats (chicken etc) the parts i would normally throw out i take a knife and 'shave off ' the meat from the fat/tendons/ etc and mix it with calcium etc and baggy it for tegu food. Maybe your parents can help w that. Also a lot of churches have food pantry. That is free staples for low income people. I used to go and the produce that they don't give away is surplus they'd send to farms etc as animal food. I'd take some home for my bearded dragon etc. Just suggestions to supplement what you actually buy so you can maybe stock up by freezing baggies of meals for the tegu like i do 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> bfb345 said:
> 
> 
> > I can properly care for him right now his cage is fine he has plenty of room and he will have a new cage soon
> ...




Here are the pics I measured it and its just a few inches under 6 feet 
http://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/bfb345/media/100_2915_zps621d061c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1290.beta.photobucket.com/user/bfb345/media/100_2913_zps4169c704.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Brenden, check your pm's.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Dubya said:


> Brenden, check your pm's.



I did lol sent you one back


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Feb 24, 2013)

Does not look 6 feet or close but I guess it could just be perspective.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

its exactly 5 feet 10 inches


and I have two outlets one with a heat bulb and one with uvb


----------



## frost (Feb 24, 2013)

when you can get enough money i would get a powersun or a solar glo, they are great.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I used to have a powersun but it blew out lol are the solar glo's cheaper


----------



## frost (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah by like $20


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

wow that's a lot the powersun I bought was at a narbc show and it was still 50 bucks but at any petstore near me they are 70 or more


----------



## Rhetoric (Feb 24, 2013)

I wouldn't get a solar glo because its cheaper. I used solar glo for a while and when I made the switch to powersun I felt like it was worth the extra money. 
http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8238


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

yeah okay glad I read that sounds like it really ups the animals activity ill see how cheap I can get one for would you recommend ordering offline or not risk it


----------



## Deac77 (Feb 24, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> yeah okay glad I read that sounds like it really ups the animals activity ill see how cheap I can get one for would you recommend ordering offline or not risk it



I get my 100watts at PetSmart for 50$


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

my petstores are fricken expensive wtf lol


----------



## TeguBuzz (Feb 24, 2013)

What did you expect? They'll be cheaper online but not by much if at all. It's an expensive hobby. Especially for someone your age.


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Br, don't order the Westron MVB bulbs even though they are the best and you can get a 2fer deal. They will take your money and then make you wait MONTHS and MONTHS for delivery. The only way I got mine was to open a paypal dispute with them. If you do order from them, save all correspondence with them to your computer so you can plead your case to paypal. Westron will not answer your emails about your order. Westron makes the ReptileUV bulbs, Powersun, and TRex bulbs. Maybe more. They are all from the same place. Westron will fill commercial orders first, then tell retail customers basically to just suck it. Westron is on my s--t list.



bfb345 said:


> my petstores are fricken expensive wtf lol



Amazon is your friend!


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

lol nice I think ill just buy from the local reptile show they are cheaper there I could get a powersun for about 40 and I know reptiles can be expensive I have ball pythons I was just saying every one elses pet stores sell for cheaper than mine my powersuns are 70 and others are 40 that's a pretty big difference


----------



## Dubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Here on Long Island, reptile supplies are about double what you would pay online. I mostly find other substitutes and order my UVB bulbs online.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah I wonder why they vary so much in different states


----------



## frost (Feb 24, 2013)

powersuns are 60+ at petsmart around here.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

frost said:


> powersuns are 60+ at petsmart around here.



Yeah Ikr they are like that everywhere in Michigan it sucks lol I just get them at the taylor show


----------



## frost (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah that expo is pretty nice. its where i get all my whole prey.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah same here lol I get all of my snake food there from rodent pro they have a lot of new stuff there I went last month and they had caiman lizards and like 20 of them and they had a bunch of tegus I was surprised used to just be snakes and snakes and snakes and well crickets too lol


----------



## frost (Feb 25, 2013)

yeah a guy was selling a adult black throat there too. its where i got my adult female redtail also.


----------



## bfb345 (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah ive only bought crested geckos there I get all my snakes from either brad boa or Sentec reptile cages


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 4, 2013)

Just in case you still need help. I too am fifteen, but you can make plenty of money at this age without a job! I sell candy at school and make about two hundred dollars a week. Whether or not your school allows you to sell candy, I don't know. But, if you can, you should.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yeah I make a bunch of money it is just seasonal I only make it in the summer and warmer months because all of the farmers are doing hey but theyre is no hay in winter lol


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Mar 4, 2013)

So sell candy in the winter.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 31, 2013)

Chubbs new cage is coming very soon he is doing well and growing ill post some pics tomorrow


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 31, 2013)

...


----------

